# Sticky  Competing with the Comparison websites



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phone Quotes v Comparison Sites*

I often hear members say things like _"Yeah, but you won't be able to compete with the price comparison sites will you? - I mean they're just so cheap"_. And my response is this...

Actually *we're just as likely to beat an online price as any other*. It's not a case that you should only go online when searching for quotes, just as it isn't necessarily going to work best for you if you only get phone quotes. *The key is to try both* - they're different offerings and either could come up with the winning quote for you as an individual.

*Different deals exist for brokers that mean we can easily compete in the market, especially if there's a specialism like Chris Knott's for car club members (modified or standard).*

Yes price is very important and we know that's normally the buying trigger but cheapest isn't always also the best. When you look at some of the companies listed on the comparison sites finding a contact phone number is difficult and there's no physical address available or they're based abroad - are you sure you're going to be able to get the advice and assistance you need when the time comes? Or are they keeping you at arm's length for a reason?

Will you get *personal service* and *trusted advice* from *qualified insurance experts* or just a call centre team with a script? Will you get the *ongoing support* you need as their client if you need to change anything or make a claim? How do their charges compare for adding mods, changing cars or an address, replacing a lost Certificate? There are alot of things you need to consider (without any help) when picking your insurer.

As a broker we have access to a panel of insurers who are specifically seeking car club/forum members because of your love for your cars and they'll quote accordingly. We'll advise you on which is most suitable for your needs and we also offer all the positive things mentioned above.

It may be then that by avoiding Chris Knott you're missing out on a better deal. Our price may be similar or better AND you'll get the service benefits by default - surely the extra value added would win in that situation?

I guess what I'm saying is don't just dismiss brokers and phone quotes. *Give us a try in the mix.* We could just as easily be the best option for your individual set of circumstances. Like we were for the clients quoted below if you want to see testimonials...

Of course, if you're anything other than Mr or Mrs Standard you might find it difficult to get a quote online at all and you'll need a specialist/someone you can talk with and explain things to anyway.

*And if you get a quote by 31/5 you'll be entered for our Triple Supercar Prize Draw* (details elsewhere in this forum section).

Best regards,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477*

**********************************
*RELEVANT TESTIMONIALS*
Here are some examples that specifically show Chris Knott beating the online sites - we have many more, these are just a selection:

_"Moving to these chaps next month saved me £87 from the cheapest quote I could get from Compare the Market"_ *Thom89, Astra Owners Network*

_"Couldn't recommend these guys enough. Beat the best quote I got online as well as my renewal"_ *davidm5575, Fiesta OC*

_"Chris Knott almost halved my insurance! Just wanted to put this on here mainly for Chris Knott to see. Would really like to thank the team that sorted me out with my insurance for this year. My renewal was going to be £1286 this year from my current insurer which was an increase of £418... However, the good news comes in when I contacted CK who saved me: £25 from the best price I found at all the comparison sites I looked at; £123 from the price I paid last year; and a massive £541 from my renewal quote. So I just wanted to say a massive thanks."_ *Snoop, Fiesta Owners Club*

_"Again managed to beat the best Confused.com quote for me, thanks!"_ *fixitagaintomorrow, ClubCento*

_"Very happy with CK, got a cheap renewal quote. Better than the comparison sites. Nice staff. That spoke English - crazy I know right. And an all round great company to work with. Honestly amazed at how great they have been for me. Will defo stay with them!"_ *John Ansell, Facebook*

_"I purchased my policy from you a couple of weeks ago - so much cheaper than my renewal quote, and still cheaper than the lowest quoted price from comparison site!  good work guys!"_ *2k7smiffy, Juke Owners Group*

_"I tried a few brokers on here and for me, every single one of them managed to beat any comparison site out of the park! Chris Knott and XXXXXX XXXX for me were some of the better ones in my particular case (price wise)."_ *mr.raw, audi-sport.net*

_"Wifey bought herself a nice 2.0 Mk IV Mondeo estate today & the quote from Chris Knott beat the comparison sites again, just like they've done for me the last 2 years running. £135 cheaper than her current insurer & cheaper than the cheapest deal on Go Compare, with a better level of cover. The staff even stayed late to call me back so I could get temporary insurance to pick the car up tonight - otherwise we would have had to delay picking the car up. Can't believe how good they are!"_ *Brycie, VWAudiForum*

_"Insurance time again...used Chris Knott, all mods declared cheaper than best quote on two well know car insurance comparison websites....breakdown cover chucked in too."_ *jamesy12345, Volvo Performance Club UK*

_"I've actually just taken out another car policy with Chris Knott. Once again a superb offer that couldn't be matched by online comparison sites."_ *Deks, Juke Owners Group*

_"Cannot recommend @ChrisKnottIns enough, excellent service and always beat the comparison sites. Thanks again for your help today guys."_ *@danhans42, Twitter*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chris Knott - actually better prices than most it seems...*

According to a recent survey by the AA, motor insurance premiums fell by 1% during Q1 of 2015 - the average UK comprehensive motor insurance premium being *£530.47* with the direct brokers and price comparison sites.

I'm pleased to let members know that *the Chris Knott average premium is well below that at just £357.63* for Q1 - *£172.84 less than the national average!* So please give Chris Knott a call when your car insurance is due for renewal to see how much you could save through our special car club/forum scheme.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477*

Thanks,
Nick

*PS. Don't forget that all car insurance and home insurance new quotes upto 31/5 are automatically entered into the Chris Knott draw to win a Triple Supercar Driving Experience, so pick up the phone today if you'd like a quote.* We'll be closed as normal on Bank Holiday Monday.

**********************************
*TESTIMONIALS*
Recent feedback from happy customers that supports how good the Chris Knott scheme is:

_"Just smashed all other companies out the water with my quotes. Will be taking the policies out later this week. Can't get over all the discounts they offer. Ridiculous value."_ *Richard Tungate, Facebook*

_"Well what can I say  This is my 2nd year with yourselves. Fantastic communication with lots of help with sending email. Always answered each question so that I made sure that I understood it all. Matched my quote from elsewhere which was very competitive  Thanks to all who I spoke to and big thank you to Dawn."_ *puma2, MR2 Roadster OC*

_"I'm with you guys for my Cupra insurance and can't fault the service on all aspects. Obviously all my mods are declared but even so the cost of my premium is excellent so top marks deserved."_ *KebabWarrior81, SeatCupra.net*

_"Couldn't recommend these guys enough. Beat the best quote I got online as well as my renewal"_ *davidm5575, Fiesta OC*

_"I got a letter from my last insurer that they could no longer quote for me, I'm assuming simply because my car was over 25 years old with declared mods so I went online and got a grand total of 11 quotes including one of £9.5k! So let's call that 10 quotes. Given that last year I had over 50 that's quite a drop. However, I have a couple of extra things I want to do and as soon as I added more mods I got 0 quotes, that isn't a typo...zero quotes! I tried a few classic car specialists but they all wanted me to limit my mileage and considering I do ~13k annually that wasn't an option so I tried Chris Knott and although my car isn't on a classic policy because of the mileage they did at least quote me a reasonable price with all mods declared (that includes planned mods) and the paperwork was reasonably painless."_ *DT1, Scirocco Register*

_"I shopped around but got a better deal with Chris Knott"_ *swinton, Antara Owners Club*

_"I amended my policy with mods today. Simple and easy over the 'phone conversation. Milton called me back within 45mins with the quote, and it's all taken care of. It wasn't super expensive either! Thanks again for great service."_ *MR TWO, MR2 Roadster OC*

_"Been a happy customer for 3 yrs now. Always beaten my best quote."_ *Mark Underwood, Facebook*
**********************************


----------

